# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Publishing

## Airicist

Publishing on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

CreateSpace Independent Publishing Platform - createspace.com

----------


## Airicist

Kindle Direct Publishing - kdp.amazon.com

----------

